
Running Docker without giving Docker group membership - gallypette
https://github.com/0xrawsec/sudocker
======
dastx
Why not just use podman? It is pretty much a drop in replacement for docker
and doesn't require sudo or docker group.

------
gallypette
Sudocker allows one to restrict which user can run which docker command
without the user being member of the docker group.

